# PMC Ammo...



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Anyone have any history with PMC ammo? There was a couple (husband & wife) at the range today that was using it. I don't how to explain this, but while firing, a bullet misfired..? and lodged itself in the barrel of the gun. From what I understand is that she pulled the trigger and there was hardly any recoil, but enough to know that the firing pin had hit the primer, but nothing came out. She pulled the slide back, dropped the loaded mag out and looked down into the barrel and saw that there was some kind of blockage. When she removed the blockage, it was half of a bullet. The casing had been extracted, but the lead "head" of the bullet never left the barrel of the gun. The guy who owns/runs the range said thank god she didn't pull the trigger again after that. The gun could have blown up in her hand if she tried to fire off another round.

*note to self...recoil feels funny, stop and check out the gun before firing again.


----------



## HighVelocity (Jan 29, 2006)

What she experienced is commonly referred to as a "Squib". I haven't had one with factory ammo but it can happen.
That's certainly a dangerous situation. A lot of guns get destroyed that way and you're right, if it feels wrong check it out before continuing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had that happen to me in the mid 1990s using a relatives reloads. The gun blew up on me and bulged the barrel badly. It was on a Glock 17 that jammed all the time. So, when nothing happened, I must have just pulled the slide back and ejected the casing, not realizing that there was a round stuck in the barrel. Then, I fired the next rd, and there it went.

Theoritically, it can happen w/ any brand of ammo, although it is rare. One could argue, I suppose, that the cheaper ammos may be more likely to have this occur, but I don't know.

I used to shoot PMC ALL the time in the 1990s. Then, for some reason, no one carries it in my area anymore. Don't know why. I either use WWB or Blazer now.

If U pull the trigger and nothing happens, ALWAYS check the barrel. I had 1 hard primer 2 months ago that didn't fire. My Walther had restrike capability. But, I still pulled the round out after 30 sec to look at it. I am very paranoid of this happening again.


----------



## rll1931 (May 14, 2006)

*pmc ammo*

I used to sell at our store all the time. It was target ammo like 9mm,40 s/w,45 acp,38 spl,357 mag. But i heard they were doing away with it as pmc ammo won't be available no more. As they closing out their ammo. It was priced right at then time and never heard a complaint from any of my customers.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That rumor has come up on many other gun sites over the past year, and apparently, it is only a rumor.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I've tried it and found it too hot for my liking as target ammo.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I liked it.

Now, WWB is way too dirty. I find myself preferring CCI Blazer. Much cleaner. Only my full size USP doesn't like it.


----------

